# Straight rifled turkey choke?



## FF-Emt Diver (Mar 15, 2012)

I have never seen one of these until today, can anyone tell me about it...Like what is the difference in it and a regular turkey choke?


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 15, 2012)

Never seen that before, I know some companies do use a straight rifling in their turkey chokes though.  Take pictures of the internals if you can, I'd be interested in seeing what they look like


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 15, 2012)

J Gilbert said:


> Never seen that before, I know some companies do use a straight rifling in their turkey chokes though.  Take pictures of the internals if you can, I'd be interested in seeing what they look like



I want to see as well.. I shoot the SSX a quite a bit and it has what could be called "straight rifling" and I believe it helps


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Mar 15, 2012)

Took that on my cell, will see if pics will show up if not it'll be the weekend before I can,..Standby.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Mar 15, 2012)

Well they showed up ok l guess, I am in my bedroom at work so it is what it is...

It has vertical rifling strip and then 2 circular grooves about midway of the rifling.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 15, 2012)

Remington made that choke.  I have seen them, but I never have shot one.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes sir I forgot to mention it was Remington, I got it from a guy today and am gonna do some shooting with it and see how it patterns.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 15, 2012)

FF-Emt Diver said:


> Yes sir I forgot to mention it was Remington, I got it from a guy today and am gonna do some shooting with it and see how it patterns.



Plese give us an update on how it does.


----------



## Big Country Boy (Mar 15, 2012)

ONE OF MY BUDDIES FROM OHIO HAS ONE HE SHOOTS IN HIS 11-87 & ACTUALLY HAS VERY IMPRESSIVE PATTERNS WITH JUST PLAIN REM. NITRO TURKEY #5's THATS THE ONLY ONE I'VE SEEN.


----------



## steveus (Mar 16, 2012)

My Briley turkey choke is straight-rifled, and I can tell you it is awesome.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Mar 16, 2012)

I wonder if the straight rifling is to help slow down the wad. I am interested in seeing the results you get from this choke.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Mar 16, 2012)

I should be able to shoot it today or Sat, the guy I got it from had 4 more in a box.


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 16, 2012)

I also have a Remington 11-87 that came with the straight rifled choke. It came with the 11-87s that had the 25th anniversary NWTF stamp on the side. (Probably can just buy it, but I got mine with the purchase of the shotgun.)  I thought it would out shoot other choke tubes I'd used at that time.  However, I changed to a Kicks gobblin thunder tube a few years ago and feel it will out shoot the Remington tube.

I'll be interested in seeing how your patterns turn out with the straight rifled tube.


----------



## jonboy (Mar 16, 2012)

I have one in my 870 and it's not going any where! #7 hevi-shot out of that choke is nasty! They are hard to find though! I killed more turkeys with that choke and winchester extended range #6's than any other combo. The patterns are very,very even and dense.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 16, 2012)

Jellyhead Joe said:


> I wonder if the straight rifling is to help slow down the wad. I am interested in seeing the results you get from this choke.



Yes, in the 20 one thing I have noticed is with the SSX which has it, the wad only travels 25-28 yards where with other chokes it will land or hit the board.. 

*I WANT TO SEE SOMEBODY PUT 12 Gauge Fed Heavyweight through this choke*


----------

